# Bacca is sick and at the Emergency Vet



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Mom is worried sick, and of course, so am I. She called me earlier and said Bacca was very quiet. He was not moving around at all, wouldn't get up, and then he started shaking. She said he ate his dinner, but slowly, but then seemed to go downhill after that. She took him to the emergency vet. They tested for lyme and it isn't that. He has a high fever and very low white blood cell count. I went over to meet up with them and he didn't even look at me or get up to see me. Mom passed him into my arms and he just sunk into my chest. We left him at the emergency vet. They said it could be an infection of some sort that his white blood cells are trying to fight off too hard. They were putting him on IV fluid and antibiotics. Has anyone ever had anything like this wrong with their dogs? Any ideas of what this could be? We are very worried. Please say a prayer for him to be better soon!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How scary! Keeping little Bacca in my prayers tonight. Hopefully, he'll bounce right back. Let us know what they find...


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Good thoughts coming Bacca's way!! Hopefully it is nothing serious and he will be better in no time flat!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hope things are going better...*

When Daisy was young I read on the internet that tea tree oil applied to itches helps...she then displayed exactly what you are speaking about. We took her the the ER for dogs and found out that it is a poison. They called poison control and learned about Tea Tree Oil poisoning in small dogs and cats. Tea Tree oil should never be applied directly as she licked it off and stopped moving. They did a transfusion and saved her.

Riki was once quite sick as a puppy for a different reason, he had ingested pillow stuffing.

Hopefully Bacca didn't get into something, thank goodness for vet care at times like this. Keep us posted.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Karen, I'm so sorry to hear that Bacca is sick. Hopefully the IV & antibiotics will kick in and he'll recover quickly. 
Sending best thoughts and prayers, xo amy


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

How scary Karen 
I'll keep Bacca and your mom in my thoughts and prayers *Hugs* to you both!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Get well soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You are all in my thoughts! How scary!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Karen, I hate it when one of our furbabies is sick, staying prayers that Bacca is much better soon....sending you hugs.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh no.  That would be pretty scary! I hope Bacca does a quick turn around and feels better soon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh no Karen, I hope sweet little Bacca will be OK again tomorrow morning, your mom must be missing him and worrying about her precious boy like crazy. Sending prayers.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Bacca being ill. I hope they figure out the problem and get him back to himself soon. Sending healing thoughts and energy your way.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh no, Karen - how terrible. I hope that they can help Bacca get better. :hug:
Gina


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

oh no Karen  what a sad news! 
I hope the vet will find the reason soon, so that Bacca can get better!

I will pray for Bacca tonight! *hugs


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, Bacca is in my thoughts. Cash had something when he was just over a year... On a tuesday night he had a fever, by friday he was lame. (obviously is he fine now-- but hopefully our experience can help you ask the right questions) Hopefully, Bacca just has a bug and the fluids and rest will help. But here is the thread from when Cash was sick just in case.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3591

They never did figure out what was wrong with him. (after $3500) But he responded to two antibiotics...one for tick borne and one for protazoan bacterias. They really feel it was tick borne.

My take away from the whole tragic experience was... you don't always test positive for tick borne diseases and that there are probably a slew of them out there that they don't even have tests for...so a course of Doxycyline as a precaution is not a bad thing.

The other major thing I learned...was when they were speculating as to what it could be...to ask if it is A, B, or C what are the treatments? In our case, two antibiotics and a fall back of prednisone would have been the answer even before the expensive tests that revealed nothing.

I would just encourage if they or you even suspect that Bacca could have been exposed to lymes or some other tick borne disease...please treat with antibiotics... because by time a dog or a human have enough antibodies to test positive they could have lasting symptoms... and a course of DOxy is not that detrimental even if it is for no real apparent reason.

I hope Bacca is better today. But please watch him and keep us posted.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way. Could it be a mushroom or something like that in the yard? I know it is colder up there but we have a lot of them here now. I know around here there are a lot of Death Angels and they are very posionious.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope Bacca is feeling better this morning.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Missy, I remember you going through that with Cash. I will take a look back at the thread. I just talked to my Mom and she said she called at 6:00 AM and they said he is resting comfortably and his fever is down. She has a call into her vet. The ER said that they should have results from his bloodwork back this afternoon. They told Mom sometimes they never figure out what it is. Sounds familiar to what Missy said. I will let you all know when I know more. Hopefully, he will be more like himself today.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen, I am so relieved to hear that his fever is down. I hope he continues to do better.:hug:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just saw this thread, and am so glad to hear that his fever is down. You and your mother must be exhausted. I hope he continues recovering quickly and will be thinking about all of you today. Jane


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Bacca isn't well ! How scary. It sounds very familiar to me, as that is exactly how I found Ricky in the middle of the night... wouldn't move, panting, shaking. He groaned when I picked him up. The ER said he had a very high fever and also put him on IV and antibiotics overnight. 

Are Bacca's liver enzymes normal? They should have been able to see that with the first blood test. It shouldn't take long to see results of any kind of blood work, so hopefully you will know soon. If he has some kind of hepatic reaction to something (something he ate, had on his skin, or in his system), the enzyme(s) will show that. Has he had flea/tick medication or vaccines recently?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope the news for Bacca is good today, and comes quickly!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen, I am so sorry to hear Bacca is sick. Glad to hear that he is resting comfortably this morning. Sending prayers for his speedy and healthy recovery.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read Bacca is sick. I sure hope they can figure out what's wrong quickly and that the treatment is an easy one. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. Hugs to you, your mom and Bacca.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So sorry to read about Bacca not feeling well. Around here they are giving a vaccine for influenza...could he have the same flu/HINI thing that people are getting? Unfortunately at the clinic I saw a pamphlet and didn't pick it up and read it,or I may know more about the symptoms/signs involved. I'm sorry.....

Sending prayers and good wishes for you,your Mom and Bacca.:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Bacca isn't feeling well. I am glad to hear that the fever is down and I hope he continues to improve today.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that Bacca is ill. I will be praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We hope Bacca is ok and feeling better soon!


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Karen,

So sorry to hear that Bacca is not feeling well. I am sure thatthe fluids and antibiotics will kicj=k and he will be back to normal soon. 

Is it possible that he might have eaten something that he shouldn't have? Something other than food.

Babaloo send wags and licks to BAcca.

Vicki


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen, my heart sank when I read this. I'm praying for a quick recovery and a return to full health. I will continue to pray for him till I hear more news from you. Surrounding him with healing vibes.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm keeping Bacca in my prayers. I hope he continues to feel better. It is so scary when our furkids aren't feeling well.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen I am just seeing this today, please add our thought's and prayers for Bacca to feel better soon. Hug's to you and your mom.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Karen,
We are all saying our prayers for Bacca for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

any news on Bacca?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Nothing to add as to the cause, just sending positive thoughts to you, your mom and Bacca. We are all concerned and hoping the vet finds a reason which leads to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Mom and I went and got Bacca and took him to our vet this afternoon. The emergency vet was not being cooperative and we decided we would be more comfortable with our vet. When we called the Emergency vet this morning and asked to speak with a vet to see how he was doing, they told us that the vet would call once a day between 11-4. They couldn't tell us when or what tests they were doing, or anything else. Our vet called them and they said they would only talk to one person a day and that would be the owner. The fact that they refused to talk to our vet sent us over the edge, so we just showed up and told them we were taking him out of there. Of course, they said they never said that about talking to our vet, but they told my Mom and my vet that. Anyway, after waiting 30 minutes for them to get him for us and get his records together (and paying $870), they brought Bacca out. He seemed much more alert today. He is still weak and not feeling well, but he was thrilled to see us and jumped on us and gave his usual squeek that he makes. We took him over to our vet and she said his fever is still high. Everything else shows as normal right now except the low white blood cell count. She wants to keep him and keep him on IV fluids and a fever reducer for the night. She suspects it could be viral. I will keep you all posted as to how he is doing later. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. He is Mom's baby and my 1/2 hav (he spends so much time here). He is just a special guy and we are really worried about him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending out healing thoughts and prayers to little Bacca. Hugs to you and your mom. It is so scary when you don't know what is happening.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sending prayers for Bacca and family.
Hope he's better soon.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and hoping Bacca continues to feel better


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That ER sounds infuriating, I'm glad you got him out and to his regular vet! How ridiculous that they charged so much, in addition to being not on the patient's side!!!

Hope he does better, fast.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Karen,

I am so sorry that Bacca is sick and will have to be kept in the hospital for another day.  Is there someone at the vet's office during the night to check on him?

Sending positive vibes for his speedy recovery.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Our vet doesn't have 24 hour care, but they do have someone come in during the night to check on them. I asked her if it was really necessary for him to stay there and she seemed to think that he needs the IV fluids during the night, so he needs to be there. If his fever goes down in the next few hours, she said Mom could take him home. Otherwise, she wants to keep him there on the IVs. She said he is stable and she doesn't think he needs to be at a 24 hour care facility. She said that the overnight person who checks on them knows to call her if they see anything unusual and then she would come right in.

Poor baby


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he gets to come home VERY soon! Hugs and prayers to you all Karen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh Karen

I just read this!!! I'm so sorry to hear that Bacca is sick, but GLAD to hear that it sounds like he's doing better. And glad that you were able to move him back to your own vet's office so that he is with people you trust. 

Sending lots of healing thought his way!!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh! To have Bacca be sick is bad enough, but that emergency vet sounds horrid! Good for you for getting him out of there and to your regular vet. I hope he gets better and is able to go home soon!

Keep us all posted.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope things are going better for Bacca


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Karen, it sounds like Bacca is doing better and you def. did the right thing by getting him to your own vet. Sending hugs to the little guy and looking forward to more positive news!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I echo everyone elses concern. Keeping you in my thoughts hope to hear good news from you soon.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I will be thinking of Bacca, and hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope Bacca's home soon.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Karen,
I am just reading this, sorry I am chiming in late. I am glad you reacted with what your "gut" was telling you to do. I am stunned that an ER vet wouldn't talk to another vet, that is just professional courtesy if nothing else. 

Hang in there, my prayers will be with you all. It is so dang frustrating when our furkids get sick as they can't tell us where it hurts nor even point to where it hurts.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm just reading this thread and am so sorry Bacca isnot feeling well. I hope they figure it out soon, for everyone's sake. Healing prayers gpout to Bacca.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just checking in to see how Bacca is doing.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

checking in..........
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Karen just seeing this for the first time and I am glad little Bacca is doing a bit better. 

I'm unhappy when I have bad service at a nice restaurant, but at an ER vet? That's crazy. I'm so happy he is at your own vet now. 

Like Julie said, here in the Midwest, we have had many cases of pets getting the flu when others in the house have had it, any chance Bacca was exposed to the flu? I haven't heard about it on the national news at all, but it is happening around here.

Good healing thoughts for him and peaceful thoughts for you and your mom. :angel:

Beverly


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Our vet did seem to think that the flu was an option. The ER vet did not seem to think it was the flu, but I don't put much value into what they said. I think he got good care while there, and lots of tests, but that is all I have good to say about them. Strangely, my Mom has been sick. She thought she had a bad cold, but maybe it is a mild flu that she gave to him? The good news is that her vet called around 5:00 and his fever was down to normal. They still wanted to keep him overnight and keep him on the IVs since he was reacting so well. They will call Mom between 8:30 and 9:00 tomorrow morning. If his fever is still down, she can go get him tomorrow. 

Mom has been reading this thread and thanks all of your for your support. This is such a wonderful place and we both take great comfort in knowing all of our hav forum friends are here for us. So, thank you all! Mom only gets on the computer at work and of course was only there for a few minutes today with all that was going on with Bacca. But, she did have time to read and says thank you all!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh I am so happy to hear that Bacca is improving. If your mom has had any sort of viral illness, there is a good chance that is what is going on with Bacca as well. Many years ago when our little yorkie was a wee pup, she became ill with an upper respiratory infection after both my teens came home with it. Our vet said he saw it a lot, that mom & dad or human siblings would pass a virus over to the pup.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Karen, I'm so happy to hear this good news, and will root for Bacca's going home to your mom's tomorrow!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

fingers crossed that Bacca gets to go home tomorrow!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope Bacca is feeling better this morning to go home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts this morning for a phone call to come pick up the little guy and some recovery time together.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope Bacca and mom are feeling better today :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh great news. I am hoping Bacca is back home with her today.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone
Mom brought bacca home this morning. She said he is much better. I am at my internship so I will touch base with more info later. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacca is home! I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers for him. I just got him settled and went into work for a couple of hours and will go home for a while to check on him at lunch. I's sure my daughter will have much more to report later today! Again thank you for your support.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so relieved. I hate visiting threads like this, always hoping for a quick resolution, never wanting to hear about our babies' pain. It's amazing. It really does feel as though they're all our family. Give Bacca an extra hug today from me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Brady's Grandmom said:


> Bacca is home! I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers for him. I just got him settled and went into work for a couple of hours and will go home for a while to check on him at lunch. I's sure my daughter will have much more to report later today! Again thank you for your support.


:grouphug: Bacca and family! :grouphug:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great news! I am sure he's much more comfortable at home. Did they ever figure out what it was?
Gina


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

They think it was viral or maybe even doggie flu. They sent him home with an antibiotic more as a prcaution then anything else. The test for lyme and other things came out normal. We will probaqbly never know for sure. Just so thankful that he seems to be better.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad to read Bacca's home! :clap2: Hope he continues to recover and is back to RLHing soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!!!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Yay! So glad to hear he's OK.

You know, my mom always gave me chicken noodle soup when I wasn't feeling well. I'm sure Bacca would love to have some chicken, just to be on the safe side. :wink:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Bacca is home and doing better. I was thinking the doggie flu too. Hopefully whatever it is resolves itself soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very glad to hear Bacca's home and doing well. Strange how a dog could get the flu though! At least his test results were normal. I'm always one to worry about the liver and how it reacts, so I'm glad that isn't a problem. Thank you for keeping us posted, Karen and "Mom Miriam".


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So happy he's home and feeling so much better!!! My kids have had the flu and now at least I'll know to mention that to our vet if one of the furbabies gets sick.

Hugs to you Miriam!!! (And Karen too!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So glad to hear Bacca's home and feeling better!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that's wonderful, Karen, so glad Bacca is better & home~~YAY!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Bacca is home Yay! :clap2:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so happy that Bacca is home. :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad Bacca is home and doing well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good news


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Catching up on this thread----

First I'm thrilled to read Bacca is doing better and back home now.Yippee!

That ER vet would have me mad as a hornet---I can not believe how they treated your Mom and your regular vet. That is so unprofessional-and just uncalled for. I work for a vet that is on call 24/7 .Many times (more often then not) Doc comes out at least once or twice for an emergency while I am there and he does everything under the sun to accomidate all pets big and small and the owners too. I help him sometimes by doing what I can. I take care of the animals there that are recovering from surgeries/illnesses or being boarded. Never,would we treat an owner like that---just absolutely never. I am thrilled that you moved Bacca to his regular vet however--it would of been hard for me to not give them a piece of my mind after Bacca was in my arms. They couldn't possibly be so busy in the middle of the day that they can not answer the phone or get your hav in less then 10-15 minutes. I'm sorry---but I just know that.....something is wrong there.Something is wrong....they are understaffed or over booked or lazy or something....anyway----I'm thrilled Bacca is home now and getting better. The IV fluids really can make a remarkable difference so I'm glad he stayed an extra night(although it was tough on you).

I wonder if it was influenza? That is here in the midwest for sure and a cat was found with HINI. Did your vet discuss this influenza vaccine for Bacca? I'm gonna grab a pamphlet about it tomorrow night when I work and read up about it if any of you are interested.

Sending big hugs and prayers Bacca is feeling 100% soon! :hug:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so happy that Bacca is on the road to recovery & back home again.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I see someone beat me to the punch. I was going to suggest H1N1. I thought I read something where a dog or cat had caught it. Perhaps it was something similiar.

Good to hear all this well though!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*doggy flu*

What does the vet suggest if it is doggy flu.

Thank goodness things are now okay...you must be so relieved.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacca's doing well! He seems to be almost normal. Chasing the cat and doing his RLH's. I spoke to the vet today and she said they want to continue him on the antibiotic they gave him for 21 days. They are not conviced it is not Lyme or a tick related disease. he did so well once they put him on the dox-----(I'm not sure ) that they think it might be something along those lines. we'll probably never know for sure.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> I see someone beat me to the punch. *I was going to suggest H1N1. I thought I read something where a dog or cat had caught it. * Perhaps it was something similiar.
> 
> Good to hear all this well though!


There was a confirmed case of H1N1 in a cat about a month ago and so I guess that it's a definate possibility that dogs could contract it as well. 
The CDC suggests that you take the same precautions with your pets as you would with anyone in your home though I'm not sure how to go about teaching a dog to wash their paws frequently and cover their cough..lol
I'm so happy to hear that Bacca is feeling better and is finally home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Eva you are right. I don't know how to get Bacca to wash his paws or cough into his elbow. I can't even get him to wear a coat! He will not budge if I put a coat on him and I feel so guilty when it is cold or rainy! Which in the Philly area lately seems to be every day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on Bacca.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Mom reports he is 95% now. He is dancing, chasing kitties and begging for food. Doxicycline from 21 days just in case it was Lyme or tick born, but who knows for sure what it was. The good news is he is happy, feeling better, and thrilled to be back home!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Mom reports he is 95% now. He is dancing, chasing kitties and begging for food. Doxicycline from 21 days just in case it was Lyme or tick born, but who knows for sure what it was. The good news is he is happy, feeling better, and thrilled to be back home!


:dance::whoo::dance::whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Mom reports he is 95% now. He is dancing, chasing kitties and begging for food. Doxicycline from 21 days just in case it was Lyme or tick born, but who knows for sure what it was. The good news is he is happy, feeling better, and thrilled to be back home!


Karen,
I am so glad!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's such good news!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Phewwwwww! I am so happy Bacca is almost back to normal! I know I tend to be a downer when these things come up on HF...I just got so scared with Cash I want everyone to know the possibilities. Hugs to you and your mom belly rubs for Bacca, Brady and Dugan!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Too bad Bacca has to take antibiotics for so long. You might want to make sure he gets a wee bit of yogurt every day, or every other day, something that has live acidopholous/bacteria to help keep his tummy and digestive tract healthy.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So glad to hear Bacca is better!! I know that was extremely scary, especially when you have no clue what it is. Good thinking on removing him from that ER vet . . . crazy!

I did just read about the flu vaccine for dogs. May have to investigate that . . .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just got an email from ASPCA stating that swine flu has been passed from humans to cats. No cases with dogs, yet.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

So happy that Bacca is back to normal!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

PHEW!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad to hear it!


----------

